# Exterior Wall Connection to Floor Sheathing



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

How do you properly connect an exterior wall to a wood joist and sheathed deck? I understand that at the foundation you have anchor bolts 48"O.C. and in seismic areas you need hold downs. Once you get up to the first floor walls and you are building on a wood floor how do you connect the wall to the floor. My interpretation of the code is that you only need (2) 16d's 16" O.C. Is that really all you need? Do you typically do more than the code requires? Thanks for your input.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Up here in non hold down country (Canada) we shoot 2 nails down per joist. Doesn't matter what OC the lay out is (though we generally stack it all to work anyhow)


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Line your stud up in plane with the flor system then sheet across the two. Nail the sheathing into the sill plate and you will be tied together.


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks fellas I appreciate your input. For what its worth, I spoke with an Architect yesterday and he thought it was crazy not to do anything other than continuous hold downs from foundation to the roof.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

bwiab said:


> Thanks fellas I appreciate your input. For what its worth, I spoke with an Architect yesterday and he thought it was crazy not to do anything other than continuous hold downs from foundation to the roof.


Continuous from foundation to roof? Man, must get some scary storms and earth quakes in Wisconsin to need that... :laughing:


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

I've seen it but I've never done it. It's a better way to build in areas that need it, but it's a waste of money around here.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

This will give you an idea how to do this, I hope you find it useful, you can also use a various tie down anchoring systems, here is a useful search link to a Simpson Fastener Finder.


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks again for your input fellas. Greg thanks for the diagram. That makes much more sense. I appreciate it.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

bwiab said:


> Thanks again for your input fellas. Greg thanks for the diagram. That makes much more sense. I appreciate it.


depends on your area base descision of local codes (wich are based of wind speeds , ,live loads dead loads,ground snow loads ) all of these things are used to determine specs for your area irc or icc code book has all info on these loads for your area but the building dept decides what is right for your area 
good luck


----------

